# Lightening up the mood...



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

The coffee shop section has a bit busy lately with all the political discussion (not my favorite subject), and with Lina getting married, and Laurie celebrating her 25th anniversary, yada yada yada.. I hope you folks don't mind if try to veer over to these wonderful celebrations of relationships!

My SO and I are celebrating our 10th year in June, although we have only been married for 7 months (Feb 08). In the past years, we've been through fabulous times, and there have been some really ugly times.. We've muddled through it, and credit our relationship to good ole' talking and listening. 

Here is one of our wedding pictures; a few of them got selected for a wedding spread in a local Mexican magazine (we had a destination wedding) - we are very excited!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

love it!!! congratulations! my daughter just got married, I will try to post a picture


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats!!! and what a spectacular picture. I think this is wonderful post!!!
Me and my DH will be celebrating our 6th year of marriage but 1Oth year together later this month... thanks for putting some cream in the coffee.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a beautiful photo. Congratulations on 10 years together. My DH and I have been married for 18 years and together for about 20. Time flies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a beautiful photo! The sky couldn't have been a more perfect backdrop for that shot.

DH and I just celebrated our 20th anniversary last summer. In response to your summary of the ups and downs, it is my opinion that any marriage that doesn't have the hills & valleys isn't worth living.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh that is a great photo. I had to read your words otherwise I wouldn't have thought it was your actual wedding shot just a nice romantic shot you found <BG>

We just had our 5th wedding anniversary in May and we just moved again so I think that has really made time fly. Now if I could get him into the dog events more, he would be perfect  But then he would really know how much things cost!

P.S. I think everyone should attach a wedding photo!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats! Beautiful wedding pic! Got any more??


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Doggie Nut said:


> Congrats! Beautiful wedding pic! Got any more??


Got plenty - gawd, I have plenty! 

Wasn't sure if shameless plugs were okay in this forum... If it's okay to post a link to my wedding pictures, I would so do it...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's definitely okay to link to them.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

In that case...

http://picasaweb.google.com/jabellar/FinishedWeddingPictures#

Hope you Enjoy them...

Since Lina is getting married in a few days - I hope she posts her pictures, as well!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations.

I will be married 25 years this Nov. We have been together for 28 years. We got married right out of highschool. We have two wonderful daughters 12 & 20. We have always been best friends even though we still want to kill each other from time to time.  , but sometimes I tell my kids I understand why some species eat there young.  As well as it has worked for us, I still want my girls to go to college before they get married. My wedding pictures are so old they have started to yellow.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow - another SILVER anniversary couple! Congratulations!!!

I can only hope to be happily married in 25 years - - better yet... retired, living in mexico and happily married to bryant!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Your wedding photos are great!! What a beautiful place for a wedding!
Congratulations!!

And Congrats to you Paige this Nov. Doesn't the time just fly?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My hubby and I have been married for four years this past July. We have a dog for every year we have been married.....wonder about next year. I think the girls need a little brother. I will look and find some wedding pics to post.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's a beautiful photo! The sky couldn't have been a more perfect backdrop for that shot.
> 
> DH and I just celebrated our 20th anniversary last summer. In response to your summary of the ups and downs, it is my opinion that any marriage that doesn't have the hills & valleys isn't worth living.


*Kimberly My DH and I celebrated our 20th last year also. CONGRATS to you and your DH and I agree about the hills and valleys in a marriage thats what makes it a marriage by going THRU those together. *


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations everyone - what a wonderful testament to a good man and relationships. I loved being married but had a very easy and amicable divorce. And I can personally say that being a single woman and adopting kids makes for an awesome lifestyle as well.

I can't believe that Carolina's wedding is almost here. I believe you can find her wedding blog in the the thread "I found a site - non dog related". If anyone has Carolina's wedding blog link, could you post it here?
*
Have a special and wonderful day Carolina and Spencer. And many, many happy years together!*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

29 for us......my DH got married in high school....guess why.....15 yrs and 4 kids later, it was over. Then I came along...instant family for me, now we have our own two and the 14th grandchild is on the way. My 26 year old son finally moved out this summer and we are empty nesters for the first time since we got married! (OK, the step children were only with us on weekends, but I can't remember what it was like not to have kids under foot!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow - - 29 years! 
Congrats!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We celebrate our second anniversary on the 16th of this month! We're going away to a winery about 1 1/2 hours north of home for the night to celebrate. No kids and no puppy, I'd sneak Scooter along if I thought I could get away with it though. 

My daughter took this photo from the top of the stairs...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And CONGRATS to everyone else, so nice to hear happy stories!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to all the anniversaries and successful marriages.

Like I posted in another thread,we will celebrate 23 years on the 7th but we've been together 30 years. We have had more downs then ups it seems--but we still hang in there. If you read about a crazy hav owner in the paper killing her husband---it's probably me!:becky: My Grama always said "the first fifty is the worse!" ound:


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome picture - great angle! Congratulations, Ann! You guys look very happy!!!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Julie said:


> My Grama always said "the first fifty is the worse!" ound:


and i thought year # 7 was bad... hahaha

The hubby has allergies - aspirin, honey and carrots (don't ask!)

Many times have I imagined serving him honey glazed carrots with a sprinkle of aspirin...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

jabellar said:


> and i thought year # 7 was bad... hahaha
> 
> The hubby has allergies - aspirin, honey and carrots (don't ask!)
> 
> Many times have I imagined serving him honey glazed carrots with a sprinkle of aspirin...


LOL!!! Mine doesn't have allergies, darn!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Gorgeous Pics! Happy Anniversaries!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats to everyone! It is fun reading about so many great relationships!

Dh and I just had our 24th anniversary... we started dating at 16 and married at 21... neither one of us is the same person we were as teenagers, but thankfully we can still stand each other and who we grew up to be!

Us.... 1981.... 
Junior Prom


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ann-LOVE the photo! You're both so cute!!! BTW, I think I had the same hairstyle!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone on sharing their weddings and anniversaries - it is something we should never take for granted.

To admit our 40th is coming up in October will give away my advanced age but, oh well, I was only 20 at the time! We have two children, two grandchildren, and have had seven dog children along the way! Abby is our only child at home now. I think the downs do strengthen the marriage even though at the time it doesn't seem so! My DH is showing his love to me right now by waiting on me hand and foot while I spend six weeks off my feet after foot surgery - and he cooks, too!:biggrin1:

Kathie


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Great photos too!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

jabellar - what a beautiful photo! That sky is incredible.

Ann - You guys looked adorable at your junior prom! 

DH and I will celebrate our 13th wedding anniversary on the 10th of this month. We have been together for 23 years. It's been quite a ride so far!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What fun! I loved looking at your wedding photos Jabellar (sorry, I don't know your first name). They're just beautiful. Isn't neat how everyone's photos are so different? Ann (Scooter's mom) what a great picture. I love the angle of that photo. Ann (Roxy's mom), what a hoot! I can't believe you were sweethearts so young! That is just the cutest picture. You were darling then and gorgeous now. Your hubby looks like he won the lottery in that photo. 

Here's one of Andrew and me. We got married at the beach in Texas. We'll be married 8 years on our anniversary October 6th. I think I'll add one of the wedding party on the beach too.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Great pics, Shelly! 8 years - congratulations!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Shelly, What a beautiful photo of you and Andrew... and I just LOVE the wedding party. Looks like it was one fun wedding!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! It _was_ a fun wedding. We were about 4 hours from Austin where I lived, so my friends all drove down for the weekend. We only had about 50 people, but we got to enjoy them the whole weekend before I moved to Michigan. I have really happy memories from that time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Shelly-LOVE your dress! You look beautiful and sounds like you had a blast. CONGRATULATIONS to you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shelly,
What a beautiful dress/wedding and flowers! Oh I love the colors!:clap2:

Loved seeing the photos. I may have to dig deep and look for a few.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Paige said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I will be married 25 years this Nov. We have been together for 28 years. We got married right out of highschool. We have two wonderful daughters 12 & 20. We have always been best friends even though we still want to kill each other from time to time.  , but sometimes I tell my kids I understand why some species eat there young.  As well as it has worked for us, I still want my girls to go to college before they get married. My wedding pictures are so old they have started to yellow.


Paige, my dad told me I couldn't get married until I graduated from college. Man, I raced through in 3 1/2 years and got married the week after graduation, lol. We had been dating since our freshman year and now it has been 42 years!!!
Carole


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

DH and I will be married just 2 years on Oct 1st, a couple of days before my 28th birthday and two weeks before his 35th birthday.

Congratulations to all the happy couples celebrating anniversaries


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Paige, my dad told me I couldn't get married until I graduated from college. Man, I raced through in 3 1/2 years and got married the week after graduation, lol. We had been dating since our freshman year and now it has been 42 years!!!
> Carole


I would be okay with that. I agree with your dad, just get through college first.

Amanda you look beautiful.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay i used a bad version of the photo but found a few others...

So DH proposed to me when he took me up to Niagara Falls for my bday. We ended up taking close friends and family there for the ceremony as well. We were the first in both of our families to get married and it was getting too crazy and we wanted intimate so the next week we went back home for a big reception (families could invite whoever they wanted!) that was just all about fun but we stayed for 4 days with friends and family in Niagara and had a great time. When we lived up in Michigan, we visited each year as well.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is one from my wedding day! It will be our 3rd year anniversary Nov 12!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! gorgeous Havs have even more gorgeous peeps!!! Amanda....stunning. Ryan...stunning. Shelly...stunning. We Celebrate our 6th anniversary on Sept 21st... I will try to dig up some pictures.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Everyone looks so wonderful in their wedding photos. Funny how many of us had destination weddings. We were married in St. Maarten and just celebrated out 3rd anniversary in February. Here are a few pictures. Unfortunately, I do not have any of the professional photos on the computer.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Amanda, we went to Niagra Falls on our honeymoon. Your pics are so beautiful! 

Ryan, great photo...and what a pretty bride. 

Karen, your pictures are beautiful...I love the ones the guests take, sometimes you can get an even better feel for the event. Everyone looks so happy in your pictures. 

It's so fun to see everyone's weddings. I'm surprised too that there were so many destination weddings in this group. I love this thread. Now I really can't wait to see Carolina's pictures!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, that's it guys - you have to find a way to rename this beautiful thread so everyone knows that the most stunning photography and happy stories are here. You all rock. Goodness, almost (and I said almost) these wonderful relationships make me want to get married again so I can have a great photo too! But honest, I'm about as happy as I've ever been in my entire life.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What beautiful weddings/beautiful brides! 

Congrats to you all!:thumb:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely pictures, everyone! Congratulations to all!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What wonderful pictures everyone!

I am feeling quite nostalgic, next month is our 10 year anniversary. It certainly has been quite a ride 

I have been scanning some of the professional photos. He'd kill me if he knew I posted a picture of him, but I just felt the need to share after going through all the wedding pics and reminiscing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There are really a lot of destination weddings! I just thought I was the one that needed to avoid the giant crazy family <BG>

I love this thread and there are a lot of you who posted nice comments but I want to see your photos too!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations to all the special wedding anniversaries!! LOVE the pics, everyone. Gosh, you brides are just gorgeous! Oh, and Ryan, you don't look too bad either.  LOL

Love that first photo. Stunning!!! 

Guess I'll have to dust off my photo album and scan a couple of pics. It was 20 yrs. this past April that Ralph and I are married. Loooooooonnnnnnngggg time ago... :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a treat to get to see so many photos of happy couples!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ohh, Diana, What a pretty black and white...so romantic!

Yep, Marj...time to start dusting...we want to see those pics!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you everyone - what a treat .. !!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great pictures everybody! It's so nice to reminisce...

DH and I eloped to Italy to get married, but we threw a big party at our favorite restaurant when we got home; Roy's Hawaiian Fusion Restaurant in Philadelphia. Here are a few pics from the reception, I am having trouble downloading our ceremony pics from Sienna....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Fabulous! What good looking couples you all are! WOW!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Today was out 6th wedding anniversary... We celebrated by going to a friends house who happened to fix us up but that was after DH did the laundry for me and also the grocery shopping which was truly a treat after yesterdays NE Havablast.

But I wanted to share this story-- I am not sure whether to laugh or cry. About 2 years ago Michael (my DH) lost his wedding ring. We looked and looked and looked. I went out and bought him a sterling silver band right away as he insisted he would find it. So finally this year for our anniversary I decided I would surprise him by replacing his lost platinum band... So Friday I pick up the engraved band, all beautifully gift-wrapped. And on Saturday while he was getting ready for the Play Date he finds his (lost for 2 years) ring in the drawer on his workbench where he keeps stray screws and bolts, etc. it was always a little loose and it must have slipped off. 

I feel that it is in some way spiritual that he found it...but couldn't he have found it before I bought him the new one? I am not sure they will take back an engraved ring...I hope so. Did I mention how much platinum has gone up in 6 years...The new ring cost almost 50% more than the original one. 
I really hope I can talk them into taking it back. 

And to top it off-- I had nothing to give him today. But we had fun anyway.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*ring up-date*

The store WILL take back the ring!!! yay! It is against their policy, but I guess they were moved by the serendipity of our story.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's sweet, Missy!

Kristin, I love seeing your photos. You are such a gorgeous couple.

Diana, that photo is striking!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Missy said:


> The store WILL take back the ring!!! yay! It is against their policy, but I guess they were moved by the serendipity of our story.


Nicely done Missy!

What a coincidence, finding the ring at the same time the new one was purchased!

Glad the store was so good about the return :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diana, that's a lovely picture of you and your DH. You look so pretty. 

Kristin, you make a gorgeous couple and have such cute furkids too!

Missy, what a sweet story. I am glad that you could return it to the store. 

It is so enjoyable to see the wedding pictures. Thanks for sharing everybody!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Missy and Michael!!! Congratulations! :whoo:

What a story! I'm sooo happy for you that you could return the new ring. A nice ending.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, Congrats on your anniversary. I love all the wedding pictures. It's hard to believe that my son will be married 7 years in Oct. and my daughter was just married 3 years.

My wedding(s) stories...
Our first wedding (1970) was performed by a judge who was a friend of the family. She invited us to her gorgeous home and performed the ceremony. For our 20th, my DH surprised me with a ceremony and small party where he worked in Manhattan. It was so sweet. Because we didn't have a "big" first wedding, we went all out for our 25th. A friend of ours was a Eucharistic Minister and she performed a small ceremony and blessing. Then we partied with family and friends and went to Hawaii on our 2nd honeymoon. Well, then DH got a bright idea for our 30th that we really needed to seal the deal and get married in church. So we did and just had a small dinner with family.
I wonder what he's gonna do for our 40th......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow... that's great Michele...4 weddings with the same man!!! how romantic!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Michelle, you remind me of our son. He and DDIL got married 3 times. The first was a quick elope to Vegas because he wanted the tax deduction!! Then they got married a month later (Jan) in a church. Then 3 years later she converted to Catholic and they got married by a Priest.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone else with lovely wedding pictures to share? I have some that were scanned, but no time to get to them right now. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Some of our wedding pics, April 1988.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such pretty pics, love the soft focus one.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

how beautiful Marj. In that first that picture you look like princess Leia.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> how beautiful Marj. In that first that picture you look like princess Leia.


U mean Princess Leia chained up in the gold Bikini? Or the more conservative Leia? lol

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, you look so happy and beautiful! Love the pics.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamer said:


> U mean Princess Leia chained up in the gold Bikini? Or the more conservative Leia? lol
> 
> Ryan


Princess Leia?! Omg!! LMBO !!! ound:

Now, now Ryan. Behave! :suspicious: :biggrin1:

I WAS very happy that day and sooo relaxed. I did my own makeup and did my mom's and she couldn't believe just how calm I was. In fact, at the church, I kept leaning over to Ralph (who was a nervous wreck!!) and whispering that I was hungry and couldn't wait to get out of there! lol

Ahh...... to be that thin again....... sigh......


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of me and my DH.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What lovely wedding photos!!

Marj! I love your hair!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

kristin - You and Tony eloped???????????????????
I cannot believe that!!! Wow!! 
I wish I could post a wedding picture but we married so long ago that I have no idea how to get a picture on the computer to post it!! We did not have a video done. 
Oh well - Everyones look great!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Laurief said:


> kristin - You and Tony eloped???????????????????
> I cannot believe that!!! Wow!!
> I wish I could post a wedding picture but we married so long ago that I have no idea how to get a picture on the computer to post it!! We did not have a video done.
> Oh well - Everyones look great!!!


Heheehe well, we quasi-eloped. Everyone knew we were going in advance, but we took no one with us, just went alone. There were a lot of extenuating circumstances as to why we did it, namely that my very awesome mother-in-law passed away 2 months after we got engaged after a 3 year battle with brain cancer, and we weren't very much in the happy event mood, to be honest. She was one of the best people I've ever known, and she was my husband's favorite person on this earth.

Also, we have pretty different religious views, so we wrangled over a ceremony that would be agreeable to both of us, and decided on a civil service, but in the country where his mother and all of his grandparents were born, Italy!  I haven't regretted it for a minute, and although there were initially a few people who were disappointed not to see us walk down the aisle, everyone who knows us well understood our reasons and were so happy and supportive at our reception that it really was the best two weeks of my life.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katrina, how pretty! You are a tiny one! 

Laurie, I had to scan my pictures and it worked very well. Do you have a scanner?

LOL The hair was NOT in braids a la Leia, but just poofy ! lol


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Heheehe well, we quasi-eloped. Everyone knew we were going in advance, but we took no one with us, just went alone. There were a lot of extenuating circumstances as to why we did it, namely that my very awesome mother-in-law passed away 2 months after we got engaged after a 3 year battle with brain cancer, and we weren't very much in the happy event mood, to be honest. She was one of the best people I've ever known, and she was my husband's favorite person on this earth.
> 
> Also, we have pretty different religious views, so we wrangled over a ceremony that would be agreeable to both of us, and decided on a civil service, but in the country where his mother and all of his grandparents were born, Italy!  I haven't regretted it for a minute, and although there were initially a few people who were disappointed not to see us walk down the aisle, everyone who knows us well understood our reasons and were so happy and supportive at our reception that it really was the best two weeks of my life.


This has got to be one of the MOST romantic wedding scenarios ever!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Katrina, how pretty! You are a tiny one!
> 
> Laurie, I had to scan my pictures and it worked very well. Do you have a scanner?
> 
> LOL The hair was NOT in braids a la Leia, but just poofy ! lol


Thank you. I wish I was that tiny now.ound: That was over 21 years ago. Life happened over and over again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Marj and Katrina!:clap2: I keep thinking I'm gonna dig mine out--

I know how you look back and think--I wish I still looked like that!ound: I've been beating myself up now for weight gain at least 2 years! (It's not doing any good:becky


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know why it doesn't work, Julie? Because beating yourself up doesn't use up enough calories! :suspicious: Maybe we need boxing gloves! ound:


----------

